# Community > Clubs >  Dale shield at Eketahuna

## Marty Henry

Probably the smallest affiliated clay target club in NZ, Eketahuna will be  defending the Dale shield against teams from round the lower north island on the 29th of november. Good luck guys.!

----------


## Rushy

Pardon my ignorance Marty but is that the shot gunning equivalent of the Ranfurly Shield?

----------


## Tahr

Far more important than that Rushy.

Marty, are you from Eke?

----------


## Marty Henry

No up the road a bit Pongaroa

----------


## Tahr

> No up the road a bit Pongaroa


I'm from Pongaroa. Farmed there for 20 years.

----------

